# Bowfishing for mullet



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Where can i get bowfishing gear that can handle salt water??


----------



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

i got mine at buck and bass.


----------



## team lite line (Nov 18, 2007)

go to www.muzzy.com you can get a lot of bowfishing stuf from them

i get just about all my stuf from them also i think out cast has some stuf to i have been bowfishing for almost 12 years


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Dam ya'll are the stuff if your bow fishing for mullet. :bowdown:bowdown I throw the net and if I get 10 to 30 I think I'v kick butt.


----------

